# The Radiant Face.



## gordon 2 (Feb 11, 2015)

The Radiant Face of Moses
…34But whenever Moses went in before the LORD to speak with Him, he would take off the veil until he came out; and whenever he came out and spoke to the sons of Israel what he had been commanded, 35the sons of Israel would see the face of Moses, that the skin of Moses' face shone. So Moses would replace the veil over his face until he went in to speak with Him.

Could someone here direct me to possibly study links,  areas, key words to search on the subject of the Radiant Face in scripture? Suggestions? I would be interested to find out if someone else in scripture is said to have a radiant face before Moses'?

 I understand that Jesus' transfiguration was a case where our Lord is said to have had a radiant face or radiant body. Also, some say Steven had a radiant face when he prayed, who's prayers did open up the heavens. Ideas?

Know of a study (ies) or commentaries in this line I might access? I've looked at the commentaries on Biblegate and such similar sites. I'm looking for more... Links...? 

Comments? If you what to talk about this go ahead.... I'm paying attention.


----------



## hummerpoo (Feb 11, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> The Radiant Face of Moses
> …34But whenever Moses went in before the LORD to speak with Him, he would take off the veil until he came out; and whenever he came out and spoke to the sons of Israel what he had been commanded, 35the sons of Israel would see the face of Moses, that the skin of Moses' face shone. So Moses would replace the veil over his face until he went in to speak with Him.
> 
> Could someone here direct me to possibly study links,  areas, key words to search on the subject of the Radiant Face in scripture? Suggestions? I would be interested to find out if someone else in scripture is said to have a radiant face before Moses'?
> ...



I don't know if you will find it in your studies, but I find it most interesting that the veil was not applied until after the giving of the 10 commandments.  One of many times that I find divisions among segments of the law.

This distinction is necessarily applied to Paul's illustration in 2 Cor. 3, he being an expert in the law from his earthly training and spiritually inspired in his evangelical mission.  It served God's purpose to reveal the Decalogue but to "veil" the full meaning of the other portions of the law until they were more fully exposed in Jesus Christ.


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have seen the radiant faces before. I have also heard others speak of it, but the night I became a believer, I looked around me and all the brothers and sisters faces shone like new money. God's glory had just passed by .


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 12, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> I have seen the radiant faces before. I have also heard others speak of it, but the night I became a believer, I looked around me and all the brothers and sisters faces shone like new money. God's glory had just passed by .



Thanks for sharing. I take it something had happened in you to see this. I wonder if your experience could be linked to the Hebrews seeing Moses' brilliant face? and the disciples seeing Jesus ( brilliant), Moses and Elijah at the transfiguration? Ideas?


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 12, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> I don't know if you will find it in your studies, but I find it most interesting that the veil was not applied until after the giving of the 10 commandments.  One of many times that I find divisions among segments of the law.
> 
> This distinction is necessarily applied to Paul's illustration in 2 Cor. 3, he being an expert in the law from his earthly training and spiritually inspired in his evangelical mission.  It served God's purpose to reveal the Decalogue but to "veil" the full meaning of the other portions of the law until they were more fully exposed in Jesus Christ.



Thank you dearly for this reference. I think it is  well worth  printing in full.

 So if I understand somewhat the "brilliant face" is a perceived event or physical consequence of the bliss perhaps, a consequence of the spiritual " made alive by God spirit" and life provided or poured out by the Holy Spirit.

I'm groaning for words...and meaning-- prehaps akin to reaching with sinful hands for a touch, a grab of His Glory--the hem of his robe even. It's like the two same poles of electricity meeting and one His  mighty Glory or the other my sin is spinning me only to leave my need to know as hinderance before his august voice and yet Him saying, " Come, come to me." The spirit is willing....  

In any case if you find something else let me know please.

{2 Corinthians 3 21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

3 Do we begin again to commend ourselves? Or need we, as some others, epistles of commendation to you, or letters of commendation from you?
2 Ye are our epistle written in our hearts, known and read by all men;
3 for ye are manifestly declared to be the epistle of Christ ministered by us, written not with ink but with the Spirit of the living God, not on tablets of stone but in fleshy tablets of the heart.
4 And such is the trust we have through Christ to Godward.
5 Not that we are sufficient of ourselves to think of anything as coming from ourselves, but our sufficiency is from God,
6 who also hath made us able ministers of the new testament — not of the letter, but of the Spirit; for the letter killeth, but the Spirit giveth life.
7 But if the ministration of death, written and engraved in stones was glorious, so that the children of Israel could not steadfastly behold the face of Moses because of the glory of his countenance, which glory was to be done away with,
8 how shall not the ministration of the Spirit be more glorious?
9 For if the ministration of condemnation is glory, much more doth the ministration of righteousness exceed in glory!
10 For even that which was made glorious had no glory in this respect, by reason of the glory that excelleth.
11 For if that which is done away with was glorious, much more that which remaineth is glorious.
12 Seeing then that we have such hope, we use great plainness of speech—
13 and not as Moses, who put a veil over his face, so that the children of Israel could not steadfastly look to the end of that which was being abolished.
14 But their minds were blinded; for until this day the same veil remaineth untaken away in the reading of the old testament, which veil is done away with in Christ.
15 But even unto this day, when Moses is read, the veil is upon their hearts.
16 Nevertheless, when they shall turn to the Lord, the veil shall be taken away.
17 Now the Lord is that Spirit; and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty.
18 But we all, with uncovered face beholding as in a glass the glory of the Lord, are changed into the same image, from glory to glory, even as by the Spirit of the Lord.
21st Century King James Version (KJ21}


----------



## formula1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re:*

Been thinking about this and came across this scripture:

Psalm 34
4 I sought the Lord, and He answered me and delivered me from all my fears.
5 Those who look to Him are radiant, and their faces shall never be ashamed.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 13, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Been thinking about this and came across this scripture:
> 
> Psalm 34
> 4 I sought the Lord, and He answered me and delivered me from all my fears.
> 5 Those who look to Him are radiant, and their faces shall never be ashamed.




Thank you. 

The Lord answered and delivered from all fears. Now let's point this out with charity to those who would minister with condemnation, believing that a sinner would be motivated to being in Christ for fear.

And their is perhaps  a meaning of great confidence in the use of radiant here-- for what shame is there when faith ( as in faith relationship) is the only witness--as when a man knows confidently the private witness of being one with his wife. 

I think " I sought the Lord, and He answered me" is very telling.

 Moses sought the Lord and got a shiny face, so shiny that people could not stand to look at it. He thought himself a nobody, new himself a sinner, and he could not speak, but needed Arron. Now Moses never asked for such a face--he never could of imagined it. Jesus sought the Father and Moses and Elijah and his body became luminous... I don't think his quest was for a luminous body. 

But what confirmation to confidence this instills in the disciples, in the Hebrews ( who were but slaves), also in the pilgrim and the readers today who with faith search out these accounts in scripture.

Someone should coin," Go where the light is young man." LOL


If you find things more... with even less words,  please share.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 13, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> I have seen the radiant faces before. I have also heard others speak of it, but the night I became a believer, I looked around me and all the brothers and sisters faces shone like new money. God's glory had just passed by .



 Take 2. 

After some study and prayer... I'm betting that your "faith confidence" was unshakable at that time.


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 13, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Take 2.
> 
> After some study and prayer... I'm betting that your "faith confidence" was unshakable at that time.



Yes. I was just thinking of this and how a brides face glows at the wedding, and how a face will light up when a person sees someone they love.....You know, Christ is all around us when we look. He Is the light, He is Love, He is the way!


----------

